# Anyone know anything about this machine?



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

BabyLock Quilters Choice BLQC2 

A friend wants to start quilting and has found this machine for 450...says it is gently used. I know nothing about the newer machines so I told her I'd ask around. 
She wants bells and I think or I'd recommend a vintage machine to her...


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

They have renamed that machine but it is basically the same one I have. I love it. Only word of advice I would give is when it is threaded make sure the thread is well tucked into the "first curve" it goes through (heading down at 90 degrees). It likes to pop out and if it does it creates a tangled mess. It has just enough bells to make it fund but not too complicated. It is a favorite with the Amish quilters in Lancaster Co PA and they sew with them on a daily basis. I actually bought mine when traveling through Lancs Co as due to the number he sells a dealer there offered me a far better price than anyone else did. No bad words to say about it as mid machine between the cheap Walmart type models and the pricey brands.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

ok thanks. I will tell my friend that.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I can tell you that in 2006 I bought the model below that, the "Crafter's choice" for $600 brand new, with an extension table and a couple of extra feet thrown in. It's a nice machine, but I don't use it often since getting my Janome. Babylock makes nice machines (they are the "deluxes" made by Brother).


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I heard that Babylock has a serger that threads itself via a vacuum. Anyone ever heard of such a thing?


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Yes they do have a serger that works that way but it is rather pricey. Go their website and they probably still have the video about it up. Periodically they have some very nice sales. You can only buy new Babylock machines through their dealers but mine has treated me very well.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Kasota said:


> I heard that Babylock has a serger that threads itself via a vacuum. Anyone ever heard of such a thing?


Babylock Imagine

I had one, and it works well. I sold it as I just never really use a serger much.

But it is very expensive new, mine I bought use when someone traded it in for the fancier version.


----------

